# Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts



## NickAdams (19. Dezember 2010)

Der Rhino VX 54 ist einer der stärksten 12V-Elektromotoren auf dem Markt und bei vielen Anglern beliebt, die ihre Montagen in der Strömung von Fließgewässern auslegen wollen und deshalb etwas mehr Antriebskraft schätzen. Daher sieht man ihn oft an Schlauch-, Klapp- und kleinen Ruderbooten, die für solche Zwecke ideal sind. Allerdings wurde der VX 54 für Boote entwickelt, die gut und gerne eindreiviertel Tonne schwer sein dürfen und oftmals eine entsprechend hohe Bordwand haben; und um diese anzutreiben, ist ein entsprechend langer Schaft - beim Rhino sind es 110cm -  notwendig, der leider bei kleineren Booten oft störend ist, weil der Angler besonders in flachem Wasser mit gestrecktem Arm nach oben greifen muss, um an die Pinne zu kommen. Die beiden kleineren  Modelle der Serie, der VX 28 und der VX 34, sind mit einer Schaftlänge von 78cm schon bequemer, bekanntlich fehlt ihnen aber die Power, auf die wir in starker Strömung nicht verzichten wollen. Ideal wäre also ein Rhino VX 54 mit der Schaftlänge eines kleinen. Da es diesen auf dem Markt nicht zu kaufen gibt, liegt es nahe, das gute Stück eigenhändig "einen Kopf kürzer"  zu machen. Dies ist gar nicht so schwer und mit etwas Geschick in etwa einer Stunde zu bewerkstelligen. Man braucht dazu eine gut sortierte Werkbank mit Schraubstock, eine fest montierte Bohrmaschine, einen Rohrschneider, einen Lötkolben, eine Schieblehre, einen Körner und das Werkzeug, das man normalerweise in seinem Werkzeugkasten hat. 
Bei der Kürzung geht man wie folgt vor:

1.) Man schraubt die fünf kleinen Schrauben heraus, die den Kopf des Rhino zusammenhalten. Danach lässt sich das weiße Teil wie ein Deckel nach oben öffnen. Wie auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen ist, sind die Kabel im Motorkopf glücklicherweise nicht verlötet, sondern gesteckt, so dass sie sich sehr leicht lösen lassen. Lediglich das eine blaue Kabel, das zur Batteriestandsanzeige geht, muss abgezogen und am Ende wieder festgelötet werden. Die beiden anderen Kabel der Batteriestandsanzeige bleiben drin. Die Gangschaltung der Pinne wird nicht berührt, sie ist für uns uninteressant. Es empfiehlt sich, eine Skizze oder ein Photo der Anschlüsse zu machen, damit man später rekonstruieren kann, wo welches Kabel angeschlossen werden muss. 

2.) Hat man alle Kabel gelöst, öffnet man die große, dicke Schraube, die das Unterteil des Kopfes mit dem Schaft verbindet. Danach lässt sich der Kopf relativ leicht nach oben abziehen, die Kabel werden durch die Öffnung nach unten durchgezogen. Wenn dies geschehen ist, ist nur noch der Schaft mit dem unten hängenden Motor im Schraubstock. Die Kabel schauen alle lose aus dem Schaft heraus; den Kopf mit Pinne legt man irgendwo sicher ab.

3.) Im dritten Arbeitsschritt wird der Schaft mit einem Rohrschneider auf die gewünschte Länge gekürzt (bei meinem waren es die 78cm der kleinen Modelle). Das geht ganz einfach und bereitet keine Probleme. An dem abgetrennten Stück sind allerdings die Löcher für die Schraube, die den Kopf mit dem Schaft verbindet. Diese müssen im nächsten Arbeitsschritt neu gebohrt werden.

4.) Nun muss der Schaft fest unter der Bohrmaschine befestigt werden können. Er darf auf keinen Fall wackeln oder sich irgendwie zur Seite bewegen können, denn jetzt ist Präzision angesagt! Mit einer Schieblehre messen wir an dem abgetrennten Stück den Abstand der notwendigen Bohrungen und übertragen diese exakt auf das zurechtgeschnittene Rohrstück am Motorblock. Es ist sehr wichtig, dass diese Bohrungen genau passen, sonst könnt ihr später nicht den Lenkkopf am Schaft festschrauben. Sind die Bohrpunkte festgelegt, schlägt man sie mit einem Körner an und bohrt mit einem feinen Bohrer vor. Ist man sicher, dass man auf der richtigen Stelle ist, folgt die Hauptbohrung; zuerst auf der einen Seite, dann auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite. Ich rate davon ab, beide Löcher in einem Durchgang zu bohren, weil das Innere des Schaftes ziemlich mit Kabeln ausgefüllt ist, die beschädigt werden könnten. Während der Bohrung schützt man diese am besten mit einem dünnen Stück Blech oder Holz, das man in den Schaft schiebt. 

5.) Sind die Bohrungen gemacht, setzt man den unteren, grauen Teil des Lenkkopfes auf den (Rest-)schaft und schraubt den Kopf wieder fest. Zuvor fädelt man die Kabel durch die dafür vorgesehene Öffnung. Wenn das Unterteil in der richtigen Position fest sitzt, steckt man die Kabel wieder ein, das blaue Kabel wird kurz angelötet. Die Kabel sind nun zwar etwas zu lang, aber im Gehäuse ist genügend Platz, um sie sauber unterzubringen. Wer will, kann sie innen mit Gewebeband am Gehäuse fixieren. Abschließend wird der weiße Deckel aufgesetzt und festgeschraubt. Das war's. 

Ich versuche jetzt noch, zwei Bilder einzustellen. Das eine zeigt das Innenleben des Lenkkopfes mit den Kabel, das andere den fertig gekürzten Rhino mit einer Schaftlänge von 78cm. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## west1 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts*

Danke für die Anleitung! #6

Es hat mich auch schon öfters gestört das der Schaft so lang ist und dachte auch schon ans kürzen.
Da ich aber an einigen Gewässern meistens stehend im Boot von Platz zu Platz fahr hab ich bisher drauf verzichtet.


----------



## ulf (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts*

Hallo

Klasse Anleitung #6. Für Leute, die noch vor dem Kauf stehen gibt es aber schon eine 78cm Version :http://www.bootsmotoren4you.de/Motoren/Rhino/Rhino-VX/Rhino-VX-54-Kurzschaft::168.html

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Markus3940 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts*

Hey Nick #h,

danke für die Anleitung, Operartione gelungen, Patient lebt #6.
Habe meinen Motor gestern umgebaut. Hätte mich ohne die Anleitung wohl nicht ran gewagt.


----------



## ProBass99 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts*

na guck mal  da gibt es jetzt ne Kurzschaftversion ... 

also mich nervt das auch manchmal , vielleicht werd ich mir mein E-Motor auch noch in der Winterzeit umbauen


----------



## NickAdams (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts*

@ Markus3940,

das freut mich, dass es geklappt hat und ich dir helfen konnte; zumal du aus der Gegend kommst, wo mich Anfang der 90er - vor fast 20 Jahren - das Karpfenfieber gepackt hat. Mit meinem damals nagelneuen Angelschein habe ich im Beckenweiher bei Premenreuth meinen ersten Karpfen gefangen....lang ist's her. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Lonny (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts*

#6Hallo,

ich´Fahre 2 2 gekürzte VX54 #6. Man kann es sich auch etwas oder besser gesagt viel einfacher machen . 

Für die die kabellage etwas abschreckt .

Kopf demontieren . leicht abnehmen dann ein stück kunststoffrohr als schutz der kabel einführen ( dieses etwas einschneiden so das es um denn kabelstrang geht )!!!! Und dann mit der Eisensäge loss legen . zum schluss noch die halte Löcher neu bohren und Fertig ist der Motor nach Wunsch #6



lg: Daniel


----------



## fabikus (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts*

Ich habe direkt ne Kurzschaftversion gekauft.
Ist bis heute unbenutzt.
Falls den einer haben will, einfach melden!


----------



## Markus3940 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts*

@ Nick 
Wirklich? Wo und warum hat es dich denn jetzt hin verschlagen?


----------



## NickAdams (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts*

@Markus,

ich war damals dort im Urlaub. Bin auch heutzutage noch gelegentlich dort, meistens mit Freunden über ein verlängertes Wochenende an Himmelfahrt oder Fronleichnam. Die Angelkarten holen wir immer bei Angelgeräte Wächter in Letten. Die Weiher bei euch sind ja so gut besetzt, dass man so gut wie nie als Schneider nach Hause geht. Man muss sich allerdings durch die vielen Satzkarpfen "durchangeln", um an einen großen zu kommen. Aber trotzdem, ein paar Jahre später habe ich im Beckenweiher meinen ersten Zwanziger gefangen, es sind da auch große drin. 
Wenn es auf richtig kapitale Rüssler oder Waller gehen soll, dann "verschlägt" es mich inzwischen aber mehr nach Frankreich oder Italien; auch wenn der Aufwand bedeutend größer ist. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Markus3940 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Rhino VX 54: Verkürzung des Motorschafts*

Das stimmt Nick, die Gewässer des Vereins sind seit ewiger Zeit sehr gut besetzt.
Melde dich doch einfach mal bei mir, wenn du wieder in der Nähe bist.

Gruß Markus


----------

